# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  سعر   اتش تي سي ديزاير HTC Desire500

## mohamed73

كشفت شركة إتش تي سي عن هاتفها الجديد الذي ينتمي إلى فئة  المواصفات المتوسطة “ديزاير 500″. ويأتي الهاتف الجديد بشاشة من قياس 4.3  بوصة وبدقة 480×800 بيكسل ويعمل بمعالج رباعي النواة بتردد 1.2 جيجاهرتز من  نوع Snapdragon 200 مع 1 جيجابايت من ذاكرة RAM و 4 جيجابايت من مساحة  التخزين الداخلية القابلة للتوسعة عبر بطاقات microSD.
 وفي حين لا يقدم الهاتف كاميرا بتقنية “ألترابيكسل” الجديدة التي طرحتها  الشركة في هاتفي “إتش تي سي وَن” و “إتش تي سي وَن ميني” والتي تتيح  التقاط صور أفضل في ظروف الإضاءة المنخفضة، إلا أنه يقدم كاميرا بدقة 8  ميجابيكسل مع فلاش في الجهة الخلفية، وكاميرا أمامية بدقة 1.6 ميجابيكسل،  كما يفتقر إلى ميزة BoomSound لأنه يحتوي على مكبر صوت واحد في جهته  الخلفية، إلا أنه من الناحية البرمجية يعمل بالنسخة الأخيرة من واجهات  الشركة HTC Sense 5 التي تتضمن كذلك ميزة BlinkFeed التي تتيح تصفح  التحديثات والأخبار من خلال الشاشة الرئيسية.
 يُذكر أن أعلنت عن توفر الجهاز للسوق التايوانية بسعر يعادل حوالي 400  دولار أمريكي، ولم تتحدث عن موعد طرحه في بقية الأسواق العالمية.

----------

